# screw ebay and frooition.com



## tullywork (Aug 28, 2011)

Ebay has to be the worst site on the planet. I just went to purchase an hp touchpad from the hp store, had gone through the ENTIRE purchase process (even through confirming my paypal payment) and finally when I went to click 'purchase' I got an error that my item had sold out. I would think once I confirmed an order, and was arranging payment, it was a done deal. DO NOT SHOP WITH EBAY. Save your Holiday $$$$ for other retailers. Their servers can't handle the load for a few thousand simultaneous orders on HP's store (it showed 1600 to 2000 units sold after the touchpads items was no longer available). PATHETIC!! Amazon.com is the way to go!!!

Looks like all the ebay listings for HP are from my.frooition.com. Even after all the touchpads were 'sold out' (I had an order placed but conveniently had an error on final confirmation); the my.frooition.com site was feeding the hp touchpad listings as if they still existed. Clearly integration issues, which would be embarrassing for me as an organization....

...screw them both!


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

The touchpad craze brought down numerous websites, the fact you could even load ebay.com to see anything else is more than others can say. This whole "don't shop at .." because I couldn't get my touchpad is getting rediculous. If you don't want to deal with any off the issues that have been surrounding purchasing a TP, starting from day 1, than don't try to get one.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

I managed to purchase one through paypal only to have paypal reverse my transaction. What a load of BS!


----------



## tullywork (Aug 28, 2011)

twiddler - same here! absolute BS!!!

Infound - I was trying to get two for my best friend and another for my cousin, me and my wife LOVE our TPs, ebay's epic failure (errors processing transactions, listing still showing after sold out) are unacceptible for a site like theirs (come on, how could an auction site even survive if they had listings showing up that were already sold out/over?!?!) embarrassing for them!!


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Tully you just blatantly lied. You said you managed to get to the end and then it said it sold out. Now youre saying you bought it and it was refunded?

Youre also the same person posting their facebook pages and saying that youre going to flame them to get back at them?

Seriously, grow up. If you want to rant and cause a scene, go on facebook or something. This is rootzwiki. Constructive posts only. No need to go on this tirade.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

My Purchase went through just fine, got my confirmation from Ebay and Paypal, it's been charged and should be shipped tomorrow.

You had to keep refreshing it until you completed your purchase, if you didn't get one that sucks, but almost 10k people did.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

ihateeverybodythatgotitatfiresaleprice

enjoy your TPs guys


----------



## tullywork (Aug 28, 2011)

blatently lied, how? re-read my listings you idiot. Your posting makes no sense, quit drinking and rambling.


----------



## Ziddy (Oct 14, 2011)

Slickdeal rookies ITT.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

tullywork said:


> twiddler - same here! absolute BS!!!


Really, though. In another thread, you even posted facebook links of fruition and HP to "flame" them to punish their PR people just because you didnt manage to get a touchpad during a *firesale*? *sigh*


----------



## METAL1F3 (Sep 11, 2011)

SilentAce07 said:


> Tully you just blatantly lied. You said you managed to get to the end and then it said it sold out. Now youre saying you bought it and it was refunded?
> 
> Youre also the same person posting their facebook pages and saying that youre going to flame them to get back at them?
> 
> Seriously, grow up. If you want to rant and cause a scene, go on facebook or something. This is rootzwiki. Constructive posts only. No need to go on this tirade.


I'm not on the level of pissed as that guy, but it did the same thing to me. Oh wellz.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

METAL1F3 said:


> I'm not on the level of pissed as that guy, but it did the same thing to me. Oh wellz.


Understandable. Oh well is the right answer to the situation. Posting websites to try to make people's lives hell in retaliation is the wrong answer. No need for a multi-thread anti-HP tirade tbh. Thats all.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

HP's store for the employee purchase program sale was even worse.
So every time the server timed out, it reset the purchase steps.


----------

